# just wanted to say hello~



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

hi, i don't own a 240, but I've been intereted in sil-eight conversion and i was stoppping by to do some research  currently i drive 2002 wrx with some mods on it. don't be mean to me because i don't own a 240 k? hahaha. :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> don't be mean to me


hahahhaaha

send pics of ur WRX and maybe we'll be nice 

maybe...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

w3rd... welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if you want to do research and learn things and have people be nice to you, then you came to the wrong place. but anyways, welcome


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> if you want to do research and learn things and have people be nice to you, then you came to the wrong place. but anyways, welcome



haha thanks for the warm welcome~ i'll TRY my best to find some useful information~ haha

my car isn't pretty to look at, looks like stock with new rims on them. Nothing has been done to make the car look good, but more into handling and a littel more ump~


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i was driven a wrx before my 240, it was my bros(he was in a different state), its pretty fixed up, wat kinda suspension you got done to it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

r_master said:


> haha thanks for the warm welcome~ i'll TRY my best to find some useful information~ haha
> 
> my car isn't pretty to look at, looks like stock with new rims on them. Nothing has been done to make the car look good, but more into handling and a littel more ump~


My good friend has an '03 wrx with STi suspension and lots of jdm STi blah blah blah stuff. All I can say is pray you got a good 2nd gear. Otherwise... brace yourself for when it crunches and disintegrates. But other than that... fun fun car! Especially off road!!!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, we gotta bunch of the sti blah blah blah crap too, 2nd gear prob????
i guess you got lucky, but i never heard about it


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

dude some of those sti parts were kinda cheapo, these latches that connect from the rear sway bars, to the tie bars,fuckin snapped off after gettin rusty


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, like over 12,000 people have reported the same 2nd gear problem. it's crazy. It's amazing how subaru hasn't recalled it yet.


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

ya WRX has a weak tranny... so can't put too much power into them... or drop the clutch on drag... need to slip a bit and you are good to go. 

ronaldo, here is my list of suspension mods.

Leda B Coilovers w/ STi Top Hat
Perrin Endlinks
Whiteline Anti-lift Kit (Motorsport Version)
Whiteline Front & Rear Swaybars
Whiteline Rear Camber Bolts
Whiteline Steering Wheel Bushing

not much but I don't know what else I can do to the suspension except for getting rear control arms (expensive and I don't think it is necessary) and camber plates...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

you wanna do a sil80 conversion and you dont have a 240. you all talk. next. :fluffy:


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

congratz hondahater~ first mean post that i recieved in this forum~ :loser: 

next~


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

r_master said:


> congratz hondahater~ first mean post that i recieved in this forum~ :loser:
> 
> next~


ty for the congratz, :dumbass: :loser:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> ty for the congratz, :dumbass: :loser:


frickin dumass u have no idea what your talking about


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are u following lionel?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Are u following lionel?



looks like that :dumbass: is searching for all of lione'ls post, and bitching at em.This guy has no life :loser:


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

whoa whoa... lots a mean ppl here haha j/k :cheers: nice to meet ya all  hmm 240 seems like a flaming ball. i guess hondahater's name is lionel? interesting name hondahater  :givebeer: :cheers: 

so lionel you wanna sell me one of your 240?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

LoL... BTW welcome... :givebeer:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no worries... lurkers will be banned 




r_master said:


> congratz hondahater~ first mean post that i recieved in this forum~ :loser:
> 
> next~


no worries... right now we're kindof in a friendly civil war with eachother... just lay low and get ur post count up and we'll accept you for who you are. gay. (j/k )

:jump:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

Loki said:


> looks like that :dumbass: is searching for all of lione'ls post, and bitching at em.This guy has no life :loser:


good job copyin my words bud, looks like U have no life


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hehehehehehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the lurker... hopefully he doens't get banned


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

7 posts in... that's a strong rep! :woowoo:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> 7 posts in... that's a strong rep! :woowoo:


almost 4,000 posts looks like a Spammer :dumbass:, i guess u think that would be a great great rep ey?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> almost 4,000 posts looks like a Spammer :dumbass:, i guess u think that would be a great great rep ey?


dude you need to shut up and get a clue. you dont belong here. you have nothing positive to talk about. quit bitching about other memebers and go spank it while looking at a riced-out honda. ass.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> almost 4,000 posts looks like a Spammer :dumbass:, i guess u think that would be a great great rep ey?


ppl that you don't want to fuk w/ in the 240 section

bluebob
opium
black93ser
drift240sxdrag
vsp3c

we gave you enough warning. keep talking shit.. see what happens


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> ppl that you don't want to fuk w/ in the 240 section
> 
> bluebob
> opium
> ...


thxs for telling me who not to mess with, ur such a pal. Its really funny how u put you in the place where ur telling me who not to mess with, glad to kno u think so highly of urself. Man shows how much u suck at life bye threatining ppl over the internet, wow man ur cool :thumbup: ............ :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i put everybody else before me because i respect them, not because i have low self esteem. i can see that you're real mature 

you're the one that should be ashamed. you come to a public forum and talk shit from post 1. jeez, what a great way to earn respect 

i'm gonna quit posting in this thread. pm me if you have anything else to say.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

leave him alone guys... he's only her for one reason.. to pwn lionel. and im enjoying it since lionel likes to point out us getting "owned" seems lionel needs some pwnage in his life too


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> almost 4,000 posts looks like a Spammer :dumbass:, i guess u think that would be a great great rep ey?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ive been owned before, drift, no doubt. and 240/ loser dissin on opium about 4000 post of spam. well if you knew what he had, you wouldnt talk shit, he helps. but you are completely ignorant, i am too, at least i admit it and i am not serious when being ignorant, however the revolution against honda is true, for ricers. and this lurker fool be following me everywhere, your post count sucks, you suck, your mama sucks, your car sucks, i bet it's riced out and you are in denial. abnegation. next.

edit..r master, you live in CA, im FL. you come over here. :thumbup: but the hatch im sellin, it has a hole where a the spoiler used to be, it was covered but now it has come off. seat sucks. hole in engine, meaning if you were to get this car, make sure you have a motorset or front clip for it. 90 hatchback manual. also the idiot that owned it before me used duct tape to cover the holes in the exhuast. how smart of him. trunk's ugly. if no one gets it im gonna use it as a project car. but i want to sell it and buy some suspension or some other shit. im in the panhandle. can you handle that?


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

holy crap when did my intro thread turn into a flaming war hahaha :fluffy: 



HondaHater said:


> edit..r master, you live in CA, im FL. you come over here. :thumbup: but the hatch im sellin, it has a hole where a the spoiler used to be, it was covered but now it has come off. seat sucks. hole in engine, meaning if you were to get this car, make sure you have a motorset or front clip for it. 90 hatchback manual. also the idiot that owned it before me used duct tape to cover the holes in the exhuast. how smart of him. trunk's ugly. if no one gets it im gonna use it as a project car. but i want to sell it and buy some suspension or some other shit. im in the panhandle. can you handle that?


florida heh? hmmm it's a bit far off... and no motor... and no front end (well that doesn't really matter because it will get swaped out anyways) sounds like the car is in pretty bad conditions hahaha. well i've been looking through autotrader and such but man all the cheap ones are on the east cost... cali owners sell theirs for near $5000, which is think is pretty expensive for 89~94 car. might as well buy some running 240 for cheap on the east coast and drive back... b5Yably cheaper too (but too much hassel). my search will continue.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

r_master said:


> holy crap when did my intro thread turn into a flaming war hahaha :fluffy:
> 
> 
> 
> florida heh? hmmm it's a bit far off... and no motor... and no front end (well that doesn't really matter because it will get swaped out anyways) sounds like the car is in pretty bad conditions hahaha. well i've been looking through autotrader and such but man all the cheap ones are on the east cost... cali owners sell theirs for near $5000, which is think is pretty expensive for 89~94 car. might as well buy some running 240 for cheap on the east coast and drive back... b5Yably cheaper too (but too much hassel). my search will continue.



I have 2 90' S13 HB, for sale in NORCAL, one 2g's and the other 2500, sorry lionel dont mean to hijack you, but business is business son


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

hey Loki, what is the condition of those 240s? can you give me a quick rundown?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> I have 2 90' S13 HB, for sale in NORCAL, one 2g's and the other 2500, sorry lionel dont mean to hijack you, but business is business son


it all good, he's all the way in cali


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ppl that you don't want to fuk w/ in the 240 section
> 
> bluebob
> opium
> ...


Add me to that list. From now on I'm shutting down pissing contests in the 240 section. Pass the word.


----------

